# In Android Studio Integer an andere activities übergeben



## Win21 (8. Sep 2022)

Hi, wie kann man in Android Studio mit Java Integer in einer Activity einscannen und diese dann einer Anderen übergeben, damit man dort mit ihr arbeiten kann ?
Danke schonmal im Voraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## Jw456 (8. Sep 2022)

Da Abdroid keine Konsole hat. Bringt dir der gewohnte Scanner nicht viel.
Android ist eine GUI zum Text einlesen ist ein EditText gedacht. 

Erstelle im Layout einen  und hole dir in der app erstmal die Id mit findViewById. Dann kannst du darauf zugreifen mit getText().






						Android - EditText Control
					

Android - EditText Control,  A EditText is an overlay over TextView that configures itself to be editable. It is the predefined subclass of TextView that includes rich editing capabilities.




					www.tutorialspoint.com


----------



## osion (18. Dez 2022)

Du kannst in Android Studio mit Java Integer in einer Activity einscannen, indem du eine EditText-View in deinem Layout hinzufügst und anschließend die Methode getText() aufrufst, um den eingescannten Text als String zu erhalten. Danach kannst du den String in eine Integer umwandeln, indem du die Methode Integer.parseInt() verwendest. Hier ist ein Beispielcode:


```
EditText editText = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.editText); 
String input = editText.getText().toString(); 
int number = Integer.parseInt(input);
```

Um die Integer dann einer anderen Activity zu übergeben, kannst du sie als Extra in einem Intent speichern und in der anderen Activity wieder auslesen. Hier ist ein Beispiel dafür:

```
Intent intent = new Intent(this, OtherActivity.class);
intent.putExtra("number", number);
startActivity(intent);
```

In der anderen Activity kannst du das Extra dann mit der Methode getIntExtra() auslesen und in einer Variablen speichern:

```
int number = getIntent().getIntExtra("number", 0);
```


----------

